# posting photos



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

I've tried three times to upload a photo from my computer, but the system tells me that I've exceeded my limit.

I'm given a link to look at my previous images, but there's nothing in my library cause I haven't put up any pictures yet.

Also - how do I upload the image only? I've seen some posts with the image and the thumbnail, and then others just have a thumbnail.


----------



## FrenchFry (Oct 10, 2011)

Okay, to post a pic on here try this:


Upload your photo to an imae hosting site. My favorite is imgur.com
Copy-paste the URL (look for 'suitable for forums') into the little box that looks like a mountain and sun in your reply panel
***if uploading from imgur, simply copy-paste the photo link that has the [ IMG ] brackets
hit preview post to confirm photo link is valid...your picture should show up.

People that are posting attatchments (the little paperclip) are essentially loading their image onto TAM servers, which have size limits. "exceeding your limit" means your pic is too big. That way of posting a picture also produces the 2-1 pics.

Use the button or tags with a url to not have a 2-1 picture.

Pic below is a test. :)


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Don't know what's going on as far as exceeding your limit.If you want to post a pic your best bet is to use a site like photobucket.Upload your pics to your account there,then copy img code and paste here.If you ever want to delete the pic here,then all you do is delete it from your photobucket account.Hope this helps.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------

